# 55 gallon stock questions



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

Could I pull off an all victorian 55 gallon tank? If I could how many species could I put in it and how many of each. Thanks.


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

Could I pull off a colony of nyererei and a colony of Ugandan Rock Krib in the 55?


----------

